# GPS Maps for rivers & lakes



## Hot Dog (Dec 14, 2007)

What are the best maps for our rivers and lakes to use in your GPS?
I have a Lowrance and I am trying to find a chip for it.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Maverik with your smart phone


----------



## Pimp-C-Cola (Mar 31, 2012)

Any help on finding the Maverik App for iPhone? I searched the internet but couldn't find the excat one.
Pc-C


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

I tried to find it too. It's only an android app


----------



## Fishnfun68 (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks for the tip on Maverick App! I have been looking for a good App that will work with my android. Problem is I use a no contract phone through Boost so sometimes they are limited on the Apps you can get but this one took no problems. This was just what I have been looking for.


----------

